# Top Fin Heater Recall Aug 1 2014



## Freedom

PetSmart Recalls Top Fin Plastic Aquarium Heaters Due to Electrical Shock Hazard | CPSC.gov

*PetSmart Recalls Top Fin Plastic Aquarium Heaters Due to Electrical Shock Hazard *



This recall involves all 50-, 100-, 150-, 200- and 250-watt Top Fin brand plastic aquarium heaters. The heaters are black cylinders about 1 1/2 inches in diameter and about 13 inches tall2.5 in L x 1.9 in W x 13.5 in H. Recalled heaters have model number HT50, HT100, HT150, HT200 or HT250. Lot numbers for the recalled heaters are 1839, 1901, 1903, 1904, 1907, 1908 and 1910. "Top Fin," "Premium Aquarium Heater," the model number and the heater's wattage are printed on the side of the heater near the top. Below that, the lot number is printed beneath the words "Made in China."


----------



## Romad

Eeeek! Thank you for posting this :thumbsup:


----------

